# Breakfast Cookies or Muffins?



## Burnt_Toast (Aug 24, 2009)

I find that I am either too lazy or in too much of a rush to eat breakfast in the morning.  I usually buy something on the way.  However, I want to try to eat a bit healthier. I was wondering if breakfast oatmeal cookies are actaully healthy to eat everyday or maybe some sort of breakfast muffin?  I would like to find something I can make on Sunday night and last me through the week.

What do you think?

By the way nice forum redesign.


----------



## GB (Aug 24, 2009)

Cookies are not healthy, even if they are oatmeal cookies. They are a snack and one that you should limit at that. For muffins it depends on what kind. Some are not horrible for you while others are loaded with sugar.


----------



## Wyogal (Aug 24, 2009)

Depends on what is in your "cookies."  Another thread was looking at home made protein bars...
Drastically limit the sugar, use not just oatmeal, but put in wheat germ, use whole grain flour, nuts, seeds, etc. You end up with a dense, chewy "cookie."


----------



## bigdaddy3k (Aug 24, 2009)

I was thinking of trying this with scones, making a goodness loaded breakfast scone to grab and go. Of course scones have a lot of butter. Maybe biscuits.


----------



## Elf (Aug 24, 2009)

I would look at home made granola bars with dried fruits or muffins, there are a lot of recipes for muffins, they are fairly easy to make and you can vary the ingredients so you do get bored with same one every week.


----------



## Alix (Aug 24, 2009)

There are specific Breakfast cookie recipes. They often use applesauce and oatmeal or crushed cornflakes in them. I have a couple that I can try to find for you if you like.


----------



## GB (Aug 24, 2009)

Alix said:


> There are specific Breakfast cookie recipes. They often use applesauce and oatmeal or crushed cornflakes in them. I have a couple that I can try to find for you if you like.


Please do post those. This is the first I have heard of anything like that. That could make breakfast time easier around here


----------



## Alix (Aug 24, 2009)

Off to search for them.


----------



## MostlyWater (Aug 24, 2009)

what about just eating the oatmeal?


----------



## Alix (Aug 24, 2009)

Link here.


----------



## GB (Aug 24, 2009)

Its probably just me, but I would not eat those for breakfast. The only sugars I let my kids or me have for breakfast would be from fruits or on the rare occasion, syrup.


----------



## babetoo (Aug 24, 2009)

Burnt_Toast said:


> I find that I am either too lazy or in too much of a rush to eat breakfast in the morning. I usually buy something on the way. However, I want to try to eat a bit healthier. I was wondering if breakfast oatmeal cookies are actually healthy to eat everyday or maybe some sort of breakfast muffin? I would like to find something I can make on Sunday night and last me through the week.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> By the way nice forum redesign.


 
there are plenty of healthy muffin recipes out there. i use splenda instead of sugar, sub some oil for applesauce, add some sort of fruit. blueberries, or what ever. even thinly sliced apples. they taste very good and i think are good for you


----------



## Alix (Aug 24, 2009)

GB said:


> Its probably just me, but I would not eat those for breakfast. The only sugars I let my kids or me have for breakfast would be from fruits or on the rare occasion, syrup.



You're kidding right? No sugar at all? What kind of monster are you???? 

Each cookie has about 16 calories from sugar (thats on the high end) took me a while to find the nutritional breakdown. We used to make these for a breakfast snack when I worked in before school care.


----------



## GB (Aug 24, 2009)

I am the mean daddy


----------



## luvs (Aug 24, 2009)

geebs! unheard of!  mean daddy.


----------



## Burnt_Toast (Aug 24, 2009)

lol you guys are funny.
Yes I wanted to make healthy breakfast cookies with oatmeal and some edible grain.  I just wanted some opinion if this is actaully healthy. I would rather go this root then eat nothing at all in the mornings. I wasn't sure if a cookie could actually be healthy.  In any case I have given up sugar so I won't mind the taste.  After years of not eatting sugar everyday, everything taste sweet.  I don't evern use the sugar substitutes that would be cheating. LoL.
Thanks I gonna give this a try and see how it works out.


----------



## macro_grp02 (Aug 25, 2009)

I usually go for cereals in the morning. But if were to choose cookies or muffin, I'd choose the latter.


----------



## bigdaddy3k (Aug 25, 2009)

GB said:


> Its probably just me, but I would not eat those for breakfast. The only sugars I let my kids have for breakfast would be the kind that they boiled from the 100s of gallons of sap I make them gather in the maple grove in their bare feet on sharp gravel while I sit in my deer stand shooting at them with a paint ball gun.


 


GB said:


> I am the mean daddy


 

Wow, you are mean.


----------



## papahassan17 (Aug 26, 2009)

*It really depends...*

Yah they were all right..it really depends there are some cookies that are baked from nutritious ingredients while other muffins are not and vise versa.. however for me it is muffins that is much healthier than the cookies...
You can consider either of the following: 
1. peanut butter muffins (one of my favorite ) 
2. banana muffins (the smell was so great i love this)
3. Bran muffins

hohoho i really love all of these...


----------



## Wyogal (Aug 26, 2009)

but cookies are easier on the go... you can stash them in a bag and they hold up well.
How about a cracker recipe with whole grains and seeds?


----------



## olla86 (Aug 28, 2009)

Burnt_Toast said:


> I find that I am either too lazy or in too much of a rush to eat breakfast in the morning.  I usually buy something on the way.  However, I want to try to eat a bit healthier. I was wondering if breakfast oatmeal cookies are actaully healthy to eat everyday or maybe some sort of breakfast muffin?  I would like to find something I can make on Sunday night and last me through the week.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> By the way nice forum redesign.


  Try to eat only fruits in the morning, it is easy and useful!


----------



## Alix (Aug 28, 2009)

olla86 said:


> Try to eat only fruits in the morning, it is easy and useful!



Can be tough to carry on the bus or car though. Those peaches are drippy! LOL.


----------



## KatieFrank (Oct 13, 2009)

I would try to incorporate more protein into your breakfast. How about yogurt with granola?


----------



## Constance (Oct 13, 2009)

Try this recipe for oatmeal muffins. There is only 1/4 cup sugar called for, and I replaced that with Splenda when I made them Sunday. Next time, I'm going to sub applesauce for the oil and add raisins to make them a little more moist, but they are still good.

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f116/oatmeal-muffins-60530.html:


----------



## leeniek (Oct 13, 2009)

I have a recipe for homemade "morning" cookies that have lots of healthy ingredients in them and I used to give them to the kids sometimes with their breakfasts as a change from muffins or toast.  I'll look up the recipe and post it for you if you like..


----------



## pua.melia409 (Nov 6, 2009)

even whole wheat muffins have a lot of calories and not a lot of essential nutrients. you should go to the grocery store and buy some pre-made yogurt smoothies by yoplait or carnation instant breakfast powdered packets that you mix with milk. both of these are easy for on the go people and are filled with nutrients that your body needs.

if you want something a little more substantial make some breakfast burritos, they are are easy to prepare and easy to grab on the go, all you have to do is warm for one minute in the morning. here is an easy recipe....

1 bag hash browns
12 eggs (i usually do one egg beater carton, equivalent to 8 eggs and then add four regular eggs)
1 lb maple falvored jimmy dean sausage (they also have fat free)
1 16oz can stokes green chili (they have many different flavors, chose whichever you like)
4 cups cheese
24 tortillas

cook each ingredient seperately and then combine in a large bowl and mix thoroughly. then put one large spoonful of the mix into each tortilla, roll and than roll in a sheet of foil. this recipe is easy and makes about 24 burritos. my suggestion for warming is to roll in a paper towel so it steams and does not dry out. 

hope you enjoy


----------



## arianaaa35 (Nov 9, 2009)

I really prefer muffins!


----------



## sparrowgrass (Nov 9, 2009)

I have been eating Kashi TLC granola bars, and would love to find a recipe for something like that.  They are sweet, but not too sweet, and have oatmeal, flax and whole almonds in them.

I like them because I do not like to eat as soon as I get up--I would rather eat around 9.  No microwave or fridge at work, so something like a cookie/muffin/bar would be ideal.


----------



## kerstenpretty21 (Nov 10, 2009)

*not really*

it depends on your cookies content. if its sugar free then it is healthy. if not it is only an adding the possibility of you having cavities. try bread instead the one with less sugar of course. sugar makes you fat.


----------



## Wyogal (Nov 24, 2009)

Too much food and not enough exercise makes you fat. Not brushing your teeth gives you cavities. All things in moderation. And bread is a carbohydrate which is sugar (or turns into sugar in your body) anyways... and what's with the  bamboo shoots post?
a bit of whole grains, nuts, some dried fruit (like in a b'fast muffin or granola bar) and a cheese stick for protien (in addition to the nuts) is a reasonable b'fast.


----------



## Alix (Nov 24, 2009)

Bamboo shoots? That was weird. Gone now.


----------



## mexican mama (Nov 25, 2009)

I prefer muffins over cookies...i love blueberry muffins in the morning


----------



## Alix (Nov 25, 2009)

I just read how you can tell the difference between a cupcake and a muffin. If you throw a cupcake against a wall it makes a delicate little "poof" sound as it hits. If you throw a muffin against a wall it makes a hearty "thud". Heeheehee. Now THAT would be a breakfast, something that goes "thud"!


----------



## cookingexp (Nov 30, 2009)

Burnt_Toast said:


> I find that I am either too lazy or in too much of a rush to eat breakfast in the morning. I usually buy something on the way. However, I want to try to eat a bit healthier. I was wondering if breakfast oatmeal cookies are actaully healthy to eat everyday or maybe some sort of breakfast muffin? I would like to find something I can make on Sunday night and last me through the week.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> By the way nice forum redesign.


 

Cookies are not really healthy. Moreover, it does not add anything to your diet if you are planning to have it daily. Y don't you for Kellogs or corn flakes. You can have them with milk and that will be really a healthy breakfast to start your morning with.


----------



## Wyogal (Nov 30, 2009)

Depends on what is in the cookie (which would be the point of this thread). Many are healthier than packaged breakfast cereals. Saying that cookies are not really healthy is a broad statement that doesn't take into account ingredients one could put into a b'fast cookie: oats, flax, whole grain flour, peanut butter, etc.


----------

